

Copying is Stealing - Sandman
http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010070203035OPLL

======
nickpinkston
When they say "all FOSS is based on copyright" they're right, but that doesn't
mean FOSS doesn't work without copyright. Copyleft wouldn't work, but the
spirit of the BSD would definitely be possible.

Isn't the real point of FOSS that we can all benefit by contributing to common
systems everyone can draw on? Using coercion to disallow use of any kind goes
against that philosophy.

How many countless closed-source companies do we rely on daily that would be
nice to make cheaper by FOSS project code? Every consumer good with a chip in
it, a lot of infrastructure, etc. By preventing distribution we lower the
impact of our code.

It looks like a lot of these distribution restrictions are purely ego driven.

